# Cleaning out a nail polish bottle?



## chameleonmary (May 27, 2007)

Hey all,

I wans to clean out an almost empty nail polish bottle to fill with olive oil so i can treat my dry nails and cuticles. What can I use to clean it out besides acetone? Does turpentine work? I cannot find empty bottles!


----------



## lolo1986 (May 31, 2007)

hey i would love to get a clean bottle as well but here is a link to a site that sells empty bottles for nail polish etc if it helps at all. they are the second product down xxxx

ok it wont let me post the link yet but just go to allproducts.com and type in empty bottles nail polish


----------



## Ricci (May 31, 2007)

wheres the link?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 31, 2007)

Some of those bottles kinda suck like the brushes get hard.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2007)

man I would so buy empty ones.. I couldn't be bothered to clear them out. All I can think of to try to clean them though would be acetone nail polish remover. Maybe throw in a couple of ball bearings and swoosh them around with the nail polish remover and see how you go...


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 1, 2007)

You can clean it out with pure acetone. Just pour in some acetone and keep shaking it and emptying it out... you might have to do it a few times but that will clean out the bottle perfectly.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 3, 2007)

hey all, thanks for your suggestions! ill try the acetone and keep my eyes open for the empty bottles!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2007)

I did not read that you wanted it for olive oil. I think the empty bottles wont be so bad if its used for olive oil. I just heard the brush bristles are bad quality.


----------



## April Alfred (Jan 20, 2013)

you ca find clean empty nail polish bottles on EBAY their $1.50. i just looked


----------

